# i want to cut myself



## hidden_cry (Sep 14, 2005)

I have stoped for a while and know its just to much and i want to do it so bad but every time a pick but the knife i see all my friends crying then when i put it down i see all the poeple that have raped me or hurt me in another way. i dont know what im going to do. i dont want to but i fell like i have to to make everyone go away and get out of my head.
please someone anyone help me!!!!!

Ashley


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2005)

There are self-help methods that can help when feeling impulsive: 
Self-help ideas for people who self-injure

Of course, if you haven't already, you should inquire about professional help.   In a previous post, David Baxter mentioned that most communities list crisis phone numbers in the phone book.  Those may be helpful tonight.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2005)

Crisis\distress phone support:

Ontario Crisis Centres 
Distress Centres Ontario


----------



## ThatLady (Sep 15, 2005)

Get on the phone, Hidden! Call the crisis center and talk to someone. Don't put it off, don't make excuses why you don't need (or don't want) to do it. Just do it! You definitely need professional help to get beyond this problem, but when the impulse to cut comes you need to be proactive in helping yourself. That means....call the crisis line and get help immediately!


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Sep 18, 2005)

Quitting SI is a very har thing to do butyou have to continue in it i can only imagine how hard it is to stop completly okay i know a bit.. ..I know how it is to see over and over the face of the people that rapedyou although i only see one face if there is many for you i can only imagine how hard it is but if you got help for that if you went to see a psychologist and spoke to someone about it do you not think that it might help just a bit that's what i am doing in a way i am in an intern program cuz i went to far but being able to talk to people and letting all the shit that happened out really helps you should consider it and if you ever need anybody to talk to just pm me 
yours trully ashley


----------

